# [SOLVED] VNT USB-802.11 Wireless Lan Adapter



## rlaserra

I have two of these USB Wireless Lan Adapters, the device is recognized by windows as VNT USB-802.11 Wireless Lan Adapter but I can not find a driver for them. I believe they were purchased from HP with a terminal unit, but I can not find any driver or support for the product. The model is VNT6656au the s/n is m071202906ue. Please help me out I can not find this anywhere!!!! If you all find it I have several of them laying around ill even send you one I am desperate!!!!


----------



## belfasteddie

*Re: VNT USB-802.11 Wireless Lan Adapter*

I googled VNT6656 and got this, hope it helps.http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/downloads.jsp?motherboard_id=590
Scroll down to LAN.


----------



## rlaserra

*Re: VNT USB-802.11 Wireless Lan Adapter*

nope that wasent the correct one but I ended up finding it it myself.... after about an hour.... Attached is the driver is anyone needs it. This usb wireless is very good, great signal... I dont know how much it is because i did not purchase it myself but I aquired them  I deffinitly suggest this. Thanks for your help tho.... ciao buona note a domani


----------



## Clutch22

*Re: VNT USB-802.11 Wireless Lan Adapter*

Thanks so much for the driver!ray:


----------



## Simon128D

*Re: VNT USB-802.11 Wireless Lan Adapter*

I love you! You saved me a headache finding that Driver


----------



## M4dNe55

*Re: VNT USB-802.11 Wireless Lan Adapter*

Thanks ever so much... was having issues with the dongle and of course uninstalled the drivers. :upset: Originally XP found it automatically, but not again. You are a lifesaver!! :grin:


----------



## nobeastsofierce

*Re: VNT USB-802.11 Wireless Lan Adapter*

+1 thanks for the driver


----------

